

Android Forensics: How To Bypass The Android Phone Pattern Lock - adamnemecek
http://niiconsulting.com/checkmate/2014/04/how-to-bypass-the-android-phone-pattern-lock/

======
higherpurpose
Law enforcement can also force a 5x failure of the pattern, and then the
phone/Google asks you if you want to reset the login through Gmail. Then law
enforcement gets access to your Gmail account, and gets the necessary unlock
code to unlock the device. I think Chris Soghoian from ACLU was the one
mentioning in one of his talks.

